# small storm Essex a few pics



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi guys

The winter here in Essex county has been a record breaker , been to busy to be on the site. Anyways things finally slowed down here in Feb we just had a 3 - 4 " the other day. Hope your all making money. I took a couple picks there not the greatest but here they are.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah, I can't believe the winter you guys are having out there... I grew up in South Orange and always wanted to move to colorado.. Now I'm here and it's 60 gaddammed degrees outside!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for posting.

the weather sux perty bad down here.


----------

